# Is it true that boys are attracted to the Vanilla smell?



## ChibiusaChan (Nov 13, 2011)

I was just wondering if boys were actually attracted to the smell of vanilla.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 13, 2011)

Cosmo magazine did a survey and found that guys are attracted to scents like pumpkin, cinnamon and even vanilla. Is it true? Who knows but right now there are so many fall fragrances that are pumpkin, ginger, cinnamon and vanilla you could always try and see if it works.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katana (Nov 13, 2011)

I've read that too. Although in my experience it is not true.

My dad HATES cinnamon and the smell of it. My fiance can't stand the smell of vanilla, cinnamon, pumpkin or foody scents on a woman. He finds that they smell very childish and immature.

I guess it depends on the man.


----------



## divadoll (Nov 14, 2011)

I've heard men are attracted to the smell of bacon.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Nov 14, 2011)

bacon?! LMAO!!!

In my experience its true... I wear a vanilla musk sometimes and whenever I do the guys in my office perk up a bit....


----------



## divadoll (Dec 19, 2011)

What them to perk up a lot, bring in a BLT!  I personally don't like the smell of vanilla unless its permeating from a hot oven.  



> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> bacon?! LMAO!!!
> 
> In my experience its true... I wear a vanilla musk sometimes and whenever I do the guys in my office perk up a bit....


----------



## khoobsurati (Dec 29, 2011)

I think vanilla smell do attracts boys. I have often seen girls wearing vanilla fragrances while going out to meet their boyfriends as they have noticed a sensual arousal in their boyfriends.


----------



## Soap Goddess (Jul 21, 2012)

I used to wear vanilla perfume every day for years (I love vanilla) and in my experience guys either hate it or go crazy.  The majority of guys go crazy and cant get enough but a few seriously hated it and complained every time I was around them.


----------

